# My baby isn't a baby anymore!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

He's a full blown, male horn dog!     

Earlier I was doing the hedgie baths. I put Brillo in the tub, and thought it would be cool to see if he would play with Comet (under SUPER close supervision, of course!). Comet blew him off, but he followed her around the tub like a lovesick puppy. Then, he started doing what I can best describe as... gyrating. Comet was completely on the other side of the tub, oblivious. I thought something was wrong and picked him up.

Brillo boner is an image I will NEVER get out of my head. Ever. I thought I was going to be sick. I passed him off to my husband. Brillo was balled up by this time and my husband couldn't figure out WHY I was squealing. Then Brillo unfolded himself, and my husband's eyes got HUGE! 

Never again. OMG. Thankfully, there will be no more babies in my little cleaning product family... (which got me thinking, I don't even LIKE to clean, why are my hedgies named after cleaning products? :shock 

I just thought they'd play. Or blow each other off. Or... whatever. Seeing Brillo's little manhood was NOT what I expected to happen. Yep. Never again. I guess I have to learn on my own, people told me not to put them together, but I thought, "Naaaah! They'll be alright!".

I SO did not need to see that. My sweet little ball of quills has discovered what that thing is for. And I wish he hadn't! At least there will be no babies. I watched them like a hawk. Time for mommy to go get a drink! Ugggggh. :?


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

If only they stayed innocent forever! When James started flirting with Jesse (bearded dragons) I almost cried. My little boy is no longer appeased by playing with his beardie toys. Now he wants to play with the beardie girls!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

ProjectParanoia said:


> If only they stayed innocent forever! When James started flirting with Jesse (bearded dragons) I almost cried. My little boy is no longer appeased by playing with his beardie toys. Now he wants to play with the beardie girls!


Oh I know! When we first bred my German shepherds, I thought I'd be sick. They're both my babies!

It seriously looked like Brillo's intestines were falling out. It was SO gross!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Lesson learned the hard way XD

Every time someone posts about their boy doing anything of the sort I am more glad I just got two girls XD


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> Lesson learned the hard way XD
> 
> Every time someone posts about their boy doing anything of the sort I am more glad I just got two girls XD


Yes, VERY hard way! (No pun intended... :| )

I thought Comet was a boy when I went to get her because the people I got her from said she was... but uh, yeah. They obviously can't tell the difference!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

infamousrenie said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Lesson learned the hard way XD
> ...


I know what you mean when i rescued Celeste from that pet store existence I waited for ever to ensure she was a she lol

I love being able to have them together for playtime and cricket time they always curl up and sleep next to each other such sweet girls.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

*picks up phone* Hello Will Smith? Yeah I needs to borrow that pen thing from men in black. I need to un remember something"

6elt similar when we got Shelly out at the vet and saw his "thing" out for the first time. Its kinda creepy lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgie peepees look like aliens O_O
I really don't like them.... but I guess boys will be boys @[email protected]


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

:lol: ewwww lmao :shock:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Hedgie peepees look like aliens O_O
> I really don't like them.... but I guess boys will be boys @[email protected]


OMG LOL!!


----------

